# I need help. Can I omit any of the glasses of the prep



## 14278 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am scheduled to have my colonoscopy this Thursday and I have got myself all worked up about this prep. I don't like to drink a lot of liquids. I am taking the Half-Lytely prep. Has anyone eliminated a portion of all that liquid. I am so scared that the prep could cause more problems in my stomach. I have a heart murmur and usually when I am dehydrated I feel it more. Could someone give me advice so I won't be too scared. No one will be around when I take the prep so I am scared. Please Help


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Spirit, can you call the doctor's office to ask about taking less of the prep?Twice now, when I have had to do the clean out for tests, went to Emergency a few days before because I figured I was already nearly dehydrated from continual D. Both times my gut feeling was right, was given I.V.'s, plus the instructions for my prep changed to a lot lesser amount. Most Doctor's, including mine, want you to follow the instructions for the prep, I wouldn't make any changes without checking with the Nurse or Doctor.Good luck, will be thinking about you.


----------



## 21113 (Sep 23, 2006)

I just had a colonoscopy on Friday. I too was very scared of the prep. I don't drink that much either. I also did Half-Lytely. The nurse who called to verify everything told me to drink until it is a clear yellow then maybe have a little more. I also wasn't able to drink every ten mins. I spaced them out more. Also I ate very lite 3 to 4 days before the prep. I managed to drink 7 of the 8 glasses. Gum was a big help to me. I held my nose and drank then didn't leave go till I chewed a 1/2 piece of gum. Mint gum helps you digest too so it helped with all the liquids. The taste might not be bad but I don't even like Gatorade so to me it wasn't good but the gum really helped. So did a popsicle and lollipop. Having a variety is good because then you can mix it up. Check with your doctor first about how much you have to drink.Good Luck! I know how you feel. I drove my husband nuts I was so paniced. But it really isn't that bad. Be prepared with all the great tips from this site like reading material, lollipops, ointment!!, gum, and popsicles. I also had a heating pad for any cramping, which I didn't have, which I don't know if it was due the the heating pad or not but it felt nice on my stomach. Let us know how you make out!!


----------



## 15974 (Oct 23, 2006)

THE REASON FOR THE PREPThe reason you get told to have nothing after midnight is so the stomach will be empty when you are flat on your back or stomach. If you throw up you can then inhale the throw up into your lungs and get pneumonia.The kit is susposed to clean all the bowel out so that when the camera goes up it can actually see something besides poo and find out the problem. Try chilling the prep. It taste better and then holding your nose and just chugging it down. Also buy some very soft toilet papper before hand as the back side does get a bit chaffed.Sorry this is late, hope your test went well.


----------



## 23615 (Oct 7, 2006)

I did my prep yestreday and I know what ya mean. The Tri-Lyte that I had to drink was awful but I found that if I chugged it down in intervals it went much better. My rear end did hurt my the end of the night though from going so much. I had my colonoscopy this morning.


----------

